

Show HN: A browser-based Neural Network simulation - mcrowe
http://neurovis.dataphoric.com/

======
mcrowe
Neural networks are a beautiful concept. They are also beautiful to watch. I
created an interactive neural network visualizer and tutorial. It’s a fun way
to develop some intuition about neural nets. It was created using vis.js, and
a lot of love. Hope you enjoy!

